

Show HN: Send and Receive SMS from your computer - enterthemist
http://raven.enterthemist.com

======
enterthemist
Hi, We've been working on this for far too long without releasing it. It is
still a Beta and has a few rough edges, but we would appreciate any and all
feedback.

------
kedargj
You lost me at the crash after login screen.

~~~
enterthemist
Thank you so much for trying the application! I apologize again, it is in the
beta, and it is hard to test for all environments. I would be eternally
grateful if you sent me an email at ofer at enterthemist dot com with the
operating system and version. Ill try to fix it right away. Also, it may
simply load slowly, could you try running it again and see if it works?
Thanks!

